# Der Mensch kann zwar tun, was er will, aber er kann nicht wollen, was er will.



## _Mauri_

Buen día.
Sería alguien capáz de decir por favor ¿cúal es la exacta traducción de esta frase al castellano?

Mil gracias.


----------



## kt_81

La cita correcta de Arthur Schopenhauer es


> Der Mensch kann zwar tun, was er will, aber er kann nicht wollen, was er will.



http://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/Arthur_Schopenhauer


> El hombre puede, acaso, hacer lo que quiere; pero <lo que> no puede <es> querer lo que quiere.


----------



## InMotion

Exacto, y si visitas la página web que te dijo kt 81 vas a entender mejor el por qué de esta frase. Pero supongo que ya debes saber algo, ya que sino no estarías preguntando. Extraje este fragmento porque me pareció bastante exclarecedor sobre tu frase:
"...la voluntad se expresa en la vida anímica del hombre bajo la forma de un continuo deseo siempre insatisfecho..."


----------



## elroy

_Aunque el hombre puede hacer lo que *quiera*, no puede desear lo que *quiera*._ 

Es muy importante usar el subjuntivo en la traducción porque si no, el sentido es bastante diferente.


----------



## InMotion

Sí, el sentido es muy distinto. Pero entonces cómo dirías lo que dijo kt 81? En vez de LO QUE QUIERA, LO QUE QUIERE.


----------



## kt_81

Eeehh, YO no he dicho nada.  Wikiquote lo dice.


----------



## InMotion

Ok, wiki lo hizo. Entschuldigung . Igual no importa... Como sería para que sea quiere, no quiera?


----------



## elroy

_Der Mensch kann zwar *das* machen, was er will, aber er kann nicht *das* wollen, was er will._ 

Aunque según yo "lo que quiere" no tiene mucho sentido en el segundo trozo.


----------



## InMotion

No, no tendría mucho sentido. Era una duda sobre cómo se estructuraría la oración.
Gracias.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola a todos:

Yo no entiendo que el equivalente en castellano sea la versión con _quier*a*, _sino la con _quier*e*.
_Entiendo que en la frase el hombre sabe lo que quiere, y esto lo puede hacer y querer o no, y no que el asunto sea que pueda querer cualquier cosa, que no sabemos y que por eso convenga traducirlo con subjuntivo.

Bueno, sólo mi percepción personal.

Saludos


----------



## elroy

Si dices "lo que quiere" en español, das a entender que hay una cosa específica que el hombre quiere, y que precisamente esa cosa la puede hacer.

"Lo que quiera", en cambio, da a entender que cualquier cosa que el hombre podría querer, la puede hacer.  Ése es, a mi parecer, el sentido de la frase alemana: _Der Mensch kann *alles* tun, was er will_.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, sí, lo que dices acerca de "quiere" es exactamente lo que entiendo.

Pero me parece que ahora nos empezamos a enredar en discusiones filosóficas más bien que lingüísticas. 

Quizá debiéramos invitar al mismísimo Schoppenhauer para que nos ayude con la traducción más adecuada.
Bueno, no sé, es bien posible que con la frase quisiera decir lo que tú dices, aunque yo no lo entienda así, así a secas sin más contexto.
No puedo decir que sea especialmente versada en estos temas. 

Me retiro.

Saluditos


----------



## _Mauri_

Gracias a todos


----------

